# Timing



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Im currently 3dp3dt, I've got a feeling I'm going to crack this time and test early -  I know it would be far too early right now but when would be the earliest I could test and get a fairly certain result? 

My official OTD is 28th aug so I wouldn't believe anything really until then but I think I might want a bit of pre warning this time, was totally past myself with nerves last time!

Sooooooo confused! 

Jo xx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi jo, i was naughty and cracked really early on my 2ww. I tested 5dp5dt and got a very clear positive. I tested everyday after that until mt otd and all were the same. I think everyones different and it depends on the grade of embryo that was transfered. Ive read a few posts about women getting a bfn one day then a bfp the next. Try to hold on a few more days but its completley up to you when you test. I wish you all the luck in the world for a BFP this time  x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Jo my OTD is Thursday just about holding out without testing this 3rd cycle donor is hell can't bare this2ww don't know how I will get through if not worked try to hold on as long as u can I know it's hard u having any symptoms yet? X


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
I feel totally different this time round, not sure if that's good or not since last cycle was BFN. Mind, the embryos put back weren't great, a 2 cell and a 4 cell, they would have preferred to see at least 6-7 cells at 3 days but hey ho!
Symptoms wise I'm not sure, I'm tired but I'm also sitting round doing nothing since I've got signed off work this time (really bored!) I get really bloated and gassy in the evenings (sorry, tmi!) I'm getting weird pains round my ovary area and occasional indigestion. I have felt a bit sick, normally after my tea in the evening. 

I feel like I'm kidding myself tho as we know my hubby's sperm isn't great, they're a bit slow but then so would you be if you'd been frozen for over 10 years I suppose! No ones ever said if anythings wrong with me but if this cycle doesn't work we want to look into it further.

Thanks
Jo xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey JoJo,

I would not recommend testing til at least 8-10dp3dt to get a true reading, obviously it is up to you whether you test early but you must always bear in mind that a negative doesnt always mean a negative when testing early!! Like some of the other ladies have said it is always better to hold out as long as possible and as close to OTD as possible. I know its hard by try and hold back on the poas for a little longer (easier said then done)  xx

Good luck and hope you get your BFP!!

Tamsutbadger - Well done for holding out til your OTD...still sending you lots of baby dust for Thursday!!  

Lucy xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Lucy really struggling not to test but going to hold out blood test Thursday just getting really frightened again now it's awful.... X


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

I bet you are..i know how that feels  you've done so well resisting from testing and at least with a blood test its so accurate  will be tjinking of you Thursday xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Struggling if its my time then that's right just makes it harder as my little sister 19 weeks pregnant....
Dreading thursday Friday results just need to prepare myself for the worst but u r having twins so miracles do happen X


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

That must be hard i always found being around pregnant people while going through tx hard  I never believed it would ever happen to me and like you said miracles do happen... just have to look at me 

Do you have to take a poas before your blood test too as i know some clinics do both?? Xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

My clinic have said do pregnancy test Saturday but will know Friday from outcome of blood test X


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

As tempting as it is - please dont test early

JoJo - your embryos sound fine- from what I have read different clinics prefer to see different things in Day 3 but your cell count sounds like it is within the normal range and plenty of ladies on thise forum have had successfull pregnancies with your cell count

Good luck to you ladies and I hope its a  
XX


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Rome10, Thats made me feel abit more positive. It's so easy when the embryologist says they have mixed news and proceeds to say that they're not a well developed as they would have hoped but they want to put them back in the hope they will continue to develop as I'm the best incubator for them! 

I'm hoping that's it's a BFP, don't know how we'll deal with another BFN. I sometimes think I'm imagining symptoms as I've never been pregnant before so how would I know how it feels really? But I've decided I'm going to wait til OTD next tues as I'm not sure I'd believe a test I do myself! I'd just worry whether I'd done it right or not, I know it's hardly rocket science, peeing on a stick, but still!

Well, good luck to everyone.

Jo xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

The whole cell count can be really confusing
Some clinics like to see the "perfect 8" although some say that between 6 - 10 on Day 3 is fine and shouldnt be a problem with implantation.

If you test early you run the risk of a) wasting your money and b) getting a BFN only to find out that it is a BFP on OTD so you will have worked yourself up for no reason!

Good luck and     for you 
x


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Rome10, and thanks for the  

Jo xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Morning just going for blood test at 8.30am should know outcome Friday I am very very scared I hope my 2x 8 cell embryos have stuck I am preying So.  I am kind of glad I have managed not to do a test it's been hard though.

Good luck to you all ladies    X


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good luck  Xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Romeo


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Good luck Tammy xx


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Goog luck to you Tammy  

Jo xx


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

*good luck even!


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks all for yr supportive messages bloods taken this morning just waiting on results tmw now I am a nervous wreck date to dream soon will know fear the worst


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Morning all results day today very scared


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good luck, fingers crossed for you Tammy x

Jo xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Will be thinking if you Tammy and hope you get a lovely strong positive. What time are the clinic going to call Xxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Cause the clinic is in Spain were I had egg donation I have had boos test at doctors can't ring them till after dinner.  If its positive yr right hope for a really strong number 1st cycle was 21 and ended in miscarriage so preying for a strong number so much thanks lets hope i am 3rd time lucky with this.


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi all 

Just to let u all know got a positive result blood came back 185 2 positive pregnancy tests and it's official I am pregnant I am over the moon don't yet believe it  Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

fantastic news congrats xxx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations Tammy that's fabulous news!!! So happy for you and what a good strong number  xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks all so much can't believe it and can't get over the number we are still in shock can't get over it yet just need it to stick and grow X


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations Tammy.
Fingers crossed the good news continues and I get a BFP on Tuesday!

Jo xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Prey for you Jo really do stay positive and calm


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi ladies, just reading your posts, massive congrats Tammy and Jo my OTD is Tuesday too! How are you surviving 2WW? x


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

crazyroychick, I'm not surviving at all really! Took sick leave from work this time and I'm slowly being driven demented by boredom! I'm imagining all sorts of symptoms but I know my embryos weren't good quality, cell division wise so not very hopeful to be honest. 

How you surviving?

Jo xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi 
I had a Dat 3 transfer last Thursday and today I am 9 days post transfer, took a HPT and its negative.
I am feeling shattered and realy drained and have no period pains (but then I never do)
Have I tested too early or is looking like a negative?
I am quite a realistic person 
embryos were 9 cell and 6 cell no fragmentation and good quality
XX


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I cracked and tested bfn, gutted! Could still be early but had positive test by this time on first cycle so not holding out much hope! This wait is torture, am off sick too and bored to death! X


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

How many days post transfer are you? X


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

9days post 3dt, 2 8 cell embies. Had positive test by day 8 on first cycle


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi you are the same situation as me! I'm 10 dp3 dt my clinic have called and said it's still too early. The reason I had an early positive was because I had twins so hcg higher. I'm very realistic and not holding out for a positive. It's one of those things. Apart from terrible headaches and now lower back pain, I'm just waiting! My clinic have said that given my miscarriage and a possible failed ivf I would be looking at immunes testing
Good luck x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I keep getting dizzy n can't stop crying on and off, Boobs sore at nights but not too bad during day! Other than that not many other symptoms! Is your OTD Mon then? X


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes mine is Monday. But not really holding out for much.  I'm taking cyclogest twice a day and have to until I go into the clinic Monday. 
I haven't had sore boobs, but have killer headache and hungry all the time but then that could be my period coming any minute! X


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hope u get a positive u really never know


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I was on cyclogest last twice but crinone cream this time and not as many side effects! Lots of luck for Mon will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks. Good luck also x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

How did u get on JoJo? My AF arrived yest so BFN for me xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am sorry crazyroychick

I  got my period on OTD so it is back to my clinic this week for a follow up 
Will keep you posted although it could be immunes tests for me now
XX


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Gutted for you too, consultant on Monday so let you know how it goes, got 2 ice babies then out of sperm and money! Hope you get on ok, luv n hugs, take care xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Devastated news for u so sad thinking of u


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I will update tomorrow    
xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

I am still very scared even though my 2nd lot of blood hcg was 1,798 don't think u ever believe it it's a real roller oater.

Romeo, how have you gone on with consultant hope u got some answers X


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi
Had my consultant follow up and will be going for tests on Natural Killer Cells and Cykotine 
Happy as feel like something will get done and hoping that all is fine but if not then at least we will have some answers!

Dont be scared and enjoy your BFP  

xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Tammy relax and enjoy being pregnant, thats a great 2nd HCG may even be twins xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Romeo I bet u feel a litttle better and like u say stand a better chance next time it's just do so hard and precious sending u lots of strength look after u.

Crazyroychick Just got to wait to see GP next week get referred to hospital and have scan sure will feel better from then on as it's just so scary prey it's healthy weather it's 1 or 2 it's a long long toad that's for sure and the blood tests were so scary.  Do u know what week they can see a heartbeat on scan.  Right now I feel like the luckiest girl in the world.  Thinking how awful it is when u get that negative its so hard   hope all goes well for all take care and thanks for kind words Xxxx


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, mine was a BFN. Totally gutted. Terrified it'll never work. Want to get started again but also want a break from it all. Really don't know how to handle it all. Just gutted.

Jo xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi jo


Just wanted to say feel for u I like u felt it would never happen this is my 3rd time donor egg Ivf and I am 5 weeks pregnant.  I am nervous as hell still don't believe it but like u felt it would never work but I have never got this far and thought would never do but new focus a 12 month break from it all while we recovered new donor bigger focus from the clinic and belief and if nothing else I will cherish the time now were ever it takes us.


So don't give up take time to recover don't rush back get some investigations done tests and look forward big hug and don't give up ever u will get there


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Tammy- Enjoy every minute of the pregnancy

Sorry JoJo   I had my BFN on Monday it was my 2nd IVF (my first was BPN but ended in mc)
I had my follow up on Wednesday and I am having immune tests done on Monday with a 2 week turnaround. 
I felt a lot better after a few days and especially now that I am having the immune tests done
I feel even more determined to get pregnant on my next round
I am having a break from it until around Nov/Dec
Do what is best for you and we are here for you 
XX


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Romeo get to the bottom of the immune test 3rd time lucky u will be so much stronger and ready next time armed with all the tests.  Good luck rest recover if u can ready for 3rd time and dare to dream u will get there. 

I  so lucky I know I cherish the posive pregnancy tests and blood results I never dreamt I would see them just scared for scan it's all worry but I know I am lucky this time so far


----------

